# Summon a creature permanently



## ScionJustice (Apr 23, 2009)

Are there any ways to summon a creature other than gate permanently?  When I see a lot of the artwork for summoning this has a certain circle drawn on the floor and if I remember in 2nd edition there was a really cool 6th level wizard spell where you could do such a thing (I don't remember the name of the spell), but I don't see anything like this in 3.5.  I also remember reading that some wizard guilds have certain rooms for summoning in case what they summon gets out of control but I really don't see the spells that would apply to these types of summon spells.  FYI- I like the idea of summoning a creature for an extended amount of time to be a lot cooler than rounds equal to your level.  I know about the Gate spell and the spells where you have to pay some creature to do something that seems really really inefficient.


----------



## Herzog (Apr 23, 2009)

If such a spell exists, I would consider it broken.

I would mean a single casting of a spell would be the equivalent of 
a. The animal companion class feature
b. The familiar class feature/feat
c. The Leadership feat.

You could, of course, consider the 'summoning circle' as depicted in some artwork as a very special magic item or even artifact. Creatures summoned with that circle remain until dismissed, but are not automatically under the control of the summoner. Also, it won't be able to leave the circle without permission, and allowing the summoned creature to leave the circle might be a bad idea....

The summoning circle as depicted in artwork accompanying normal summoning spells could be seen as part of the incantation. (you mumble a few words, and draw a circle on the ground with colored sand. as you finish the incantation, the sand lights up, and a creature appears in the center of the circle....)


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 23, 2009)

The only method I know of is the Fiendbinder prestige class from the Tome of Magic. Here's an overview from the CO-Boards you may find useful if you don't have the book:
Fiendbinder CO perspective


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you after the Planar Binding spells? I think that describes what you're after?

Pinotage


----------



## Jack Simth (Apr 23, 2009)

ScionJustice said:


> Are there any ways to summon a creature other than gate permanently?  When I see a lot of the artwork for summoning this has a certain circle drawn on the floor and if I remember in 2nd edition there was a really cool 6th level wizard spell where you could do such a thing (I don't remember the name of the spell), but I don't see anything like this in 3.5.  I also remember reading that some wizard guilds have certain rooms for summoning in case what they summon gets out of control but I really don't see the spells that would apply to these types of summon spells.  FYI- I like the idea of summoning a creature for an extended amount of time to be a lot cooler than rounds equal to your level.  I know about the Gate spell and the spells where you have to pay some creature to do something that seems really really inefficient.



I'm pretty sure you're thinking of the Planar Binding line (as Pinotage mentioned), which is a Calling effect, not a Summoning effect.  

Also, do note that when you Call something, it's really there, and can die just like anything else.  Which means you're kidnapping someone from somewhere and "asking" them something that pretty much has an implied "do or die" attached to it....


----------



## Runestar (Apr 23, 2009)

Forgotten realms has this line of "halaster's fetch" spells where the summoned creature remains as a free-willed creature after the duration of the spell expires.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Apr 23, 2009)

ScionJustice said:


> Are there any ways to summon a creature other than gate permanently?  When I see a lot of the artwork for summoning this has a certain circle drawn on the floor and if I remember in 2nd edition there was a really cool 6th level wizard spell where you could do such a thing (I don't remember the name of the spell), but I don't see anything like this in 3.5.  I also remember reading that some wizard guilds have certain rooms for summoning in case what they summon gets out of control but I really don't see the spells that would apply to these types of summon spells.  FYI- I like the idea of summoning a creature for an extended amount of time to be a lot cooler than rounds equal to your level.  I know about the Gate spell and the spells where you have to pay some creature to do something that seems really really inefficient.




I was using a 3.0 module/adventure that had as its centerpiece a demon that had been called/summoned, but had remained trapped there for centuries slowly corrupting its surroundings.  The module never exactly explained how the demon was called/summoned and trapped for so long - just that it had tricked the summoner and killed him, but had remained there with the patience of an immortal.  They explained in the backstory that it was a complex ritual done by a powerful mage.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, if you can make friends with a critter, you could go 'pick it up' by way of a couple of _plane shift[i/] spells...

Of course, plane shift is not very accurate, so you might run into some issues (i.e. unexpected encounters) when trying to do this._


----------



## Sharkon (Apr 26, 2009)

Jhaelen said:


> The only method I know of is the Fiendbinder prestige class from the Tome of Magic. Here's an overview from the CO-Boards you may find useful if you don't have the book:
> Fiendbinder CO perspective




there is an item i know which enables you to maximize the hit dices of creatures you summon. So if a fiendbringer uses this item to permenantly summon a demon will it always have maximum life ?


----------



## Shin Okada (Apr 26, 2009)

Mindbender (Complete Arcane) can permanently charm or dominate creatures. So, after using planar binding (without magic circle against XX or after releasing the critter from there), a MB can try to enslave it permanently.


----------



## Jack Simth (Apr 26, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> Mindbender (Complete Arcane) can permanently charm or dominate creatures. So, after using planar binding (without magic circle against XX or after releasing the critter from there), a MB can try to enslave it permanently.



You can also do that with the spells from the Mother Cyst feat in Libris Mortis.  There's an extra step (a second level touch spell to first mark them), but it's got a permanent dominate effect in there.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 26, 2009)

ScionJustice said:


> I know about the Gate spell and the spells where you have to pay some creature to do something that seems really really inefficient.




Otherwise known as game balance.


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 27, 2009)

Sharkon said:


> there is an item i know which enables you to maximize the hit dices of creatures you summon. So if a fiendbringer uses this item to permenantly summon a demon will it always have maximum life ?



I guess it will depend on the wording of the item's ability, but in principle, I'd assume the answer is yes.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 27, 2009)

Sharkon said:


> there is an item i know which enables you to maximize the hit dices of creatures you summon. So if a fiendbringer uses this item to permenantly summon a demon will it always have maximum life ?





I would say it would always begin with maximum life.  I would not say its HP would not decrease if it took damage.  >.>


----------



## scifan888 (Apr 27, 2009)

Permanent summons are best done with Epic spells. For a non-epic solution try this: -

Permanent Summon Monster
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: Clr 9, Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V, S. F/DF
Casting Time: 1 full round
Duration: Permanent (D)

This spell is identical to Summon Monster 6 except that the creatures remain until dismissed, dispelled or slain.


Not really all that useful for creating armies since there are lots of spells that get rid of summoned creatures by the score. A few temples and wizard guilds arming their acolytes and apprentices with wands of dispel magic can get rid of a summoned army quite rapidly. The various Magic Circle spells will keep summoned creatures away and so on.


----------

